# Raiden and Angel



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't put pics up of my collies Raiden (short coat blue merle) and Angel (tri colour) for a long time so I thought it was about time I did


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my god they are really fab love them


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Colsy said:


> Oh my god they are really fab love them


thank you, Raiden looks drunk in the second picture but I love his eyes in it and it makes me laugh lol


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Vixie said:


> thank you, Raiden looks drunk in the second picture but I love his eyes in it and it makes me laugh lol


I was about to reply to this thread by saying they both have great expressions on there faces, like there mum, your comment about raiden looking drunk just confirmed my theory!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> I was about to reply to this thread by saying they both have great expressions on there faces, like there mum, your comment about raiden looking drunk just confirmed my theory!!


pmsl red what are you insinuating about my drinking habits then


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Vixie said:


> pmsl red what are you insinuating about my drinking habits then


no insinuation intended hun, i just know your not that far behind me and Janice!!! lmao


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> no insinuation intended hun, i just know your not that far behind me and Janice!!! lmao


 the cheek of it how dare you 

fancy a drink? :thumbup1:


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

i got a 3ltr box of wine here hun, your more then welcome to help we empty it!
Great pics though hun, them dogs ain't red, but i thinks there cool!!
Now get yaself a glass and see if we can catch up with Raiden!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I haven't put pics up of my collies Raiden (short coat blue merle) and Angel (tri colour) for a long time so I thought it was about time I did


They are so cute and one of your dogs looks like Scamp the border collie I am trying to find a home for.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

3 red dogs said:


> i got a 3ltr box of wine here hun, your more then welcome to help we empty it!
> Great pics though hun, them dogs ain't red, but i thinks there cool!!
> Now get yaself a glass and see if we can catch up with Raiden!


i'm not a wine fan myself but I will treat myself to some Baileys thats supposed to be for Christmas, but I had better drink quickly if I'm going to stand any chance of catching him up lol 



danielled said:


> They are so cute and one of your dogs looks like Scamp the border collie I am trying to find a home for.


thank you 

I just saw your thread I hope he finds a home soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Vixie said:


> i'm not a wine fan myself but I will treat myself to some Baileys thats supposed to be for Christmas, but I had better drink quickly if I'm going to stand any chance of catching him up lol
> 
> thank you
> 
> how old is Scamp? which one does he look like?


Scamp is 11 years old and your black and white one lay down looks like Scamp. The one who in another picture has it's cute little ears up.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Love blue merles.


----------



## Opheliac (Jun 3, 2009)

They are stunning!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Indie said:


> Love blue merles.


me too 


Opheliac said:


> They are stunning!!


thank you very much


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

danielled said:


> Scamp is 11 years old and your black and white one lay down looks like Scamp. The one who in another picture has it's cute little ears up.


I have replied the thread about him, I really hope he finds a loving home soon


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Vixie said:


> I have replied the thread about him, I really hope he finds a loving home soon


I read your reply about Scamp or as I call him Scampy and replied back. I'm totally committed to finding him a home I don't care how long it takes or what I have to do I will find him a loveing home no matter what. What does that tell you about me.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

danielled said:


> I read your reply about Scamp or as I call him Scampy and replied back. I'm totally committed to finding him a home I don't care how long it takes or what I have to do I will find him a loveing home no matter what. What does that tell you about me.


that you are very determined and that you are very caring and passionate about animals and I'm sure you will find him a home her deserves


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Vixie said:


> that you are very determined and that you are very caring and passionate about animals and I'm sure you will find him a home her deserves


Correct I love animals and I'm going to do what ever it takes to get him a home. He does deserve it. What would he do without a friend like me to help him.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Lovely dogs

especially Like the one with the tiny on the couch :thumbup1:


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very cute. What sweet faces.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Lovely dogs
> 
> especially Like the one with the tiny on the couch :thumbup1:


thank you 
my chihuahuas always seem to sneak into the pictures with the collies yet if I try and take some of them they turn away  



sarahberra said:


> Very cute. What sweet faces.  Thanks for sharing.


thank you


----------

